# Calling Vostok Experts



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These three Vostoks arrived today with a lot of NOS watches from Switzerland. The other watches were from the 70's and 80's. What I need to know is are these watches especially collectable ? Should I be trying to get more ? All three are NOS, there are no boxes or papers. Two are mint and the gilt one has some small dial enamel cracking near the top. All are manual wind.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> These three Vostoks arrived today with a lot of NOS watches from Switzerland. The other watches were from the 70's and 80's. What I need to know is are these watches especially collectable ? Should I be trying to get more ? All three are NOS, there are no boxes or papers. Two are mint and the gilt one has some small dial enamel cracking near the top. All are manual wind.


I am no expert but for what it's worth;

IMHO -

They don't appear to have the military issue marking on the dial, but they DO have the older style bezel, in lovely condition, and CCCP markings, which, if correct, date them to before the fall of the USSR - arguably 1991. They also have an interestingly shaped case; not the early octagonal, but with a nice shrouded crown.

I'd say '70's / '80's - what are the movements no.s?; 2414A? the serial numbers may also indicate a date. Are the movements marked 'SU' (Soviet Union).

I'd probably buy either of the first two....

Below a similar watch which I believe to be late '70's


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> These three Vostoks arrived today with a lot of NOS watches from Switzerland. The other watches were from the 70's and 80's. What I need to know is are these watches especially collectable ? Should I be trying to get more ? All three are NOS, there are no boxes or papers. Two are mint and the gilt one has some small dial enamel cracking near the top. All are manual wind.


They would no doubt be collectable to some Roy although I can`t think who









If you can get some more I`m sure they will sell









BTW I`d buy all three if they were available when I had the dosh


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They're worth about 10 pence each Roy but seeing as you are a friend I'll give you 50 pence for the three 







.

Nothing rare Roy







. I've seen the "red star sunset" go for Â£30 upwards in mint condtion. The other two are nice plain dials and worth around Â£20ish.

Put them on ebay  .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just done a Vostok search on the bay









There was a time when vintage were few and far between mixed in with the "Russian" (ie post cold war soviet collapse) stuff

Now it seems full of Ukrainian and Russian sellers with vintage CCCP's.

I'm sure yours would make Â£25 easy on your site Roy the top two esp are in lovely condition.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> just done a Vostok search on the bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Paul. As I've said before, prices are dropping. Old Russian watches used to be as scarce as hens teeth and now there's millions of 'em.

New sellers are coming on line all the time.

I suppose the number of collectors has increased and mopped up some of the supply, but I don't have to fight for them like I used to







.

I was looking at one seller's items today and there were lovely old Ruskies laying unsold at Â£10 which would have attracted multiple bidders and gone for Â£30 just two years ago.

Still - I'm not complaining because I don't sell







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just remembered, back in the early `90`s I saw one of those Red Star Sunset Vostoks in a Leicester fashion clothes shop with an asking price of *Â£90!!*









Next time I looked it had gone


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:



> What I need to know is are these watches especially collectable ? Should I be trying to get more ? All three are NOS, there are no boxes or papers.


I wouldn't go overboard and get lots of them. There certainly are hundreds of them on eBay at any one time, but it would be much more convenient to buy from RLT, not to mention safer! You should sell them easily if they're in NOS/mint condition









Personally, I'm now more interested in getting the 3AKA3 MO CCCP designated Komandirskies, although a couple of Soviet era Amphibias might also be nice.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The second hands don't look right... weren't they all red ?

perhaps they've faded.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The seconds hands were usually red on Komandirskies, but not always. There are a few examples in Juri Levenberg's book.


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Roy said:


> These three Vostoks arrived today with a lot of NOS watches from Switzerland. The other watches were from the 70's and 80's. What I need to know is are these watches especially collectable ? Should I be trying to get more ? All three are NOS, there are no boxes or papers. Two are mint and the gilt one has some small dial enamel cracking near the top. All are manual wind.


Hi there these watches looks great =) I wonder if you can get me one from your contact "aspecially the black one " To a fair price ? Please respond me soon . / Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All three have been sold to a collector.

If we obtain any more then I will let all the people that have enquired know.


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Roy said:


> All three have been sold to a collector.
> 
> If we obtain any more then I will let all the people that have enquired know.


Ok thank you very much . / Dave


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy,

I see I've missed the boat - the downside of being at work!!

I was going to say that from what little knowledge the first one (black face 17 jewel, non gilt) looks very like one that Michele in Italy ( a serious watch nut known to xantiagib) was offering not too long ago I will try and find what he had to say bit I think that you are correct late 70s early 80s, military based design but not necessarily a "military" watch.

I would take that type of watch off your hands at the right price as I personally find them quite attractive and any manual Vostok that I have seem to be very good time keepers.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all - I am new here but you might run into me on WUS now and again.

I have also missed the boat I see but here is my opinion for what it is worth.

The first two, and especially the black one are modelled after military issue watches from the late 70s to late 80s. Genuine issue watches in this style have sold on eBay for over Â£100 recently, though Â£50 is more typical.

These are not issue and I suspect date from the late 80s/early 90s. I have the same case style on two watches confimed as 1991 (a submarine and a tank). They would however be very popular due to the plain style (and lack of cartoon) so I think you would have no problem selling them. I for one would buy one if the price was OK. I have bought NOS Kommandirskis for about Â£10 - Â£20 in the past.

The photo is of my 1991 tank:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to our liitle corner quoll







.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Welcome to our liitle corner quoll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Since I have been buying from Roy for a while I thought it was time I signed up for the forum too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to our liitle corner quoll
> ...


Welcome to the forum quoll, I see you have good taste in watch providers









BTW what other watches do you have?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW what other watches do you have?


Thank you - friendly place you have here!

My Russians include:

White Strela Reissue

Kirova Chrono Reissue

FlugKapitan Alarm 43 mm

Raketa 24 Hr (Yellow)

Vostok Amphibia

2 x new Vostok Kommandirskis

2 x 1991 Vostok Kommandirskis

I love them all but the Amphibia is the best daily beater on the market in my opinion:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum quoll

I like the deeep red chapter on that one.

The alarm sounds interesting, what is a Flug?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Welcome to the forum quoll
> 
> I like the deeep red chapter on that one.
> 
> The alarm sounds interesting, what is a Flug?


Flight I think


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Welcome to the forum quoll
> 
> I like the deeep red chapter on that one.
> 
> The alarm sounds interesting, what is a Flug?


Thanks to you also.

It is a 'homage' to German WW2 flight watches. FlugKapitan means flight captain. It has a manual wind 2612 movement and is very accurate - my most accurate Russian.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah one of those







I'd never seen the word FlugCaptain before.

They are indeed very nice watches.

great picture btw


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice, is Flugkapitan the make? I am after an alarm watch and thats one of the nicest ive seen

welcome by the way.

Foz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Poljot I think Foz


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Poljot I think Foz


Thanks PG


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, it is a Poljot. I think (but am not sure) that these are still made in the First Moscow Watch Factory but not by Volmax, who do not have the Poljot brand. (Their new watches are branded Aviator, Buran or Shturmanski).


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Poljot I think Foz


Right as usual  . I have one just like it  .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

chris l said:


> On the other hand I might just be trying to justify all these bloody Amphibias sitting in the cupboard...


Yes but there are so many more still to get!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

